# [CCISS] Raid materiel HP ML310G5p

## man in the hill

Bonjour,

Je dois configurer ce serveur avec 2 dd de 500Go sata en raid pour faire de la virtualisation et jusqu'a maintenant je n'ai configuré que du raid soft avec mdadm sous linux ...

La carte raid est celle ci.

Au démarrage je suis rentré ds son bios pour créer un raid 1 ensuite booter sur un live cd system-rescue, un seul volume est détecté et j'ai pu installé gentoo sans soucis par contre le bios de la carte est très pauvre et je n'ai pas d'option pour réparer (il y a create, view, delete logical drive et une Note: For more configuration options use the HP Array Configuration Utility - que je n'ai pas trouvé bien sur- ).

Il y a un driver linux dans le noyau linux pour les carte hp smart array (cciss) aussi un outil assez sommaire arrayprobe pour vérifier le status.

Ce qui m'inquiète bien sur, c'est le jour ou un disque crash:

1. Le controleur détecte le crash et le retire du raid

2. On rajoute un nouveau disque et est-ce qu'il rajouté automatiquement au raid ?

Car il n'y a pas de commande add/remove disk to  the array.

Lors de la création du raid, il y avait une option pour rajouter un disque spare, c'est pour cela je pencherais pour un ajout auto en cas de crash ...

Image du bios de la carte:

ici

ici

Si vous avez des infos sur ce type de serveur je suis preneur.

merci.

----------

## El_Goretto

Selon ma maigre expérience, les controlleurs cciss font du recovery auto, quand tu insères un nouveau disque après un disque défectueux.

Vraiment rien à faire de particuliers.

Sinon, pour détecter une erreur, il y aura peut être une remontée de logs dans les logs iLO.

En théorie il y a des agents tout merdiques côté OS qu'on peut mettre pour avoir encore plus d'info, mais j'ai eu un mauvais retour d'expérience dessus sous environnement vmware ESX (agent pas stable) et redhat (ils mettaient la zone côté SNMP, mais ça marchait à peu près).

PS/off: je hais ces controlleurs zero mémory, ils ont des perfs toutes pourrites.

----------

## man in the hill

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS/off: je hais ces controlleurs zero mémory, ils ont des perfs toutes pourrites.

 

C'est aussi une interrogation ?

Là comme cela je n'ai pas constaté de diff flagrante ds la compile ou ds la décompression ...

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Je suppose que tu connais mais pour ma part j'utilise "parfois" les outils de la page indiquée ici : http://cciss.sourceforge.net/#cciss_utils. Bon ça ne va pas souvent chercher bien loin car les quelques DL385 dont je m'occupe ne sont pas du tout des serveurs critiques, donc vu qu'on s'en sert plus pour des dépôts de fichiers pour l'équipe, des petites applications webs, etc. on met systématiquement le tout en raid0 et on se fou de perdre les données ou pas, ce qui est dessus étant volatile...

Donc sans aller du côté des logs ILO (que je ne sais pas accéder sans passer par la console => donc lourdeur mais si on peut faire autrement je suis preneur) et bien quelques uns de ces outils sont ma foi fort pratique mais seulement pour de la supervision. Une fois on avait une panne et tout le monde me soutenait que c'était le disque qui était HS. Avec ce genre d'outils il fut rapide de prouver que non  :Smile: 

En terme d'opération "à chaud" sur le raid choisi directement sur l'OS, amha il faut plus regarder du côté de la documentation du serveur (je ne connais pas la série ML) mais toute opération est gérée directement par le contrôleur RAID, donc dans le BIOS si tu n'as pas les outils "HP Array Configuration".

Pour le HP Array Configuration Utility, tu peux les récupérer sur le site HP avec un compte "passeport HP". Par contre je ne sais pas si un compte "passeport HP" par défaut suffit, le mien étant automatiquement attaché au contrat de l'entreprise dans laquelle je travaille, j'y ai forcément accès. IL y a 2 versions (les 2 ont d'ailleurs été mises à jour récemment) : 

HP Array Configuration Utility CLI for Linux  : hpacucli-8.60-8.0.noarch.rpm (6.2 MB) version 8.60-8.0 (10 Sep 2010)

HP Array Configuration Utility for Linux : cpqacuxe-8.60-7.0.noarch.rpm (4.4 MB) version 8.60-7.0 (10 Sep 2010)

A titre d'information voilà ce que permet l'HP ACUcli :  *Quote:*   

> Overview
> 
> --------
> 
> The HP Array Configuration Utility (ACU) is a browser-based utility with the
> ...

 

Quand au second c'est plus pour des opérations serveurs à serveurs :  *Quote:*   

> The cpqacuxe utility operates on the configuration of storage array controllers. The cpqacuxe utility enables the array configuration on one server to be replicated on other servers with similar array storage resources. 

 

De toute façon, maintenant avec les noms des outils et un bon moteur de recherche, ça devrait aller et surtout tu seras fixé sur ce tu peux ou ne peux pas faire  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

J'ai parlé un peu trop vite ! J'ai recompiler mon système pour voir un peu les temps de compile et le système m'a fait un bloquage sur la compile de qemu-kvm et même pas moyen de killer. J'ai appuyer sur mon petit bouton stop   :Twisted Evil:  .

J' ai pas confiance en ce controleur et j'aimerais franchement me libérer de ce raid matériel pour un bon raid soft avec mdadm mais cela n'a pas l'air évident vu le cablage des disques sata. 

Peut-etre que la carte smart array fait aussi du sata mais quand j'ai booter au début sur le live-cd de system-rescue, me disant que j'allais installer gentoo, il n'y avait aucun disque de visible... Cela m'a fait drôle ... 

Cela a beau être hp, je préfère m'achéter ma carte tyan ou supermicro, mon proc, ma ram,mes disques, etc  et j'aurais déjà fini cette install ... Encore être coincé ds un concept ...

J'imagine que le controleur sous win doit être meilleur ...

----------

## sylvain_

Bonjour,

comme le précisé El_Goretto, le smartarray ne nécessite aucune intervention en cas de disque défectueux. Je peux te dire que ça gère très bien, malheureusement je n'ai eu l'occasion d'en configurer qu'en RAID5 avec des windows :p J'en ai vu des disques passer le relai, et je pense que le pilote OS ne joue le rôle que de reporting dans cette affaire, ce qui paraît logique pour du raid hardware. Tu appelles HP, leur donne la raison, le S/N du disque visible en façade. Tu retires, tu branches, et ça reconstruit.

Pour ce qui est de l'installation, il vaut mieux que tu utilises le CD "smartstart" pour booter et tu triches un peu, en choisissant dans la liste déroulante redhat ou debian. Après, une fois que tu aura analysé comment ça fonctionne, tu pourras peut-être passer sous gentoo. Je te conseille ça dans le but d'exploiter au mieux ta machine, ça serait dommage d'avoir acheté ça pour faire du raid soft :p

HP Array Configuration Utility : c'est un logiciel à installer, qui fait partie des pilotes pour ton serveur présents sur le même CD smartstart.

dans le firmware du smartarray (il faut presser F8 au démarrage) tu as très peu d'options, c'est normal.

Côté snmp, ça marche très bien, d'ailleurs j'avais fais un script lua pour inm qui faisait un walk sur toutes les oid pour que ça fonctionne quels que soient les positions des cartes et les contrôleurs.

Pour finir, je te garantie que le raid soft en bien plus merdique, après c'est clair que c'est pas le paradis non plus, il faut surveiller de temps en temps, surtout si tu n'as pas de disque de spare.

Mais paradoxalement, je pense qu'un raid 1 à un disque de spare serait moins dangereux qu'un raid 5 à 3 disques sans spare. Surtout, ce sera plus rapide.

Quand au blocage, c'est l'affaire du noyau, de la mémoire peut-être, mais c'est pas les disques qui vont être à l'origine d'un freeze ou le clavier bloquerait par exemple.

----------

## man in the hill

ok, merci pour ce retour d'expérience. Je vais prendre encore un peu de temps pour explorer avec le cd smartstart et essayer d'installer HP Array Configuration Utility . 

Cela me fera tjrs une base de connaissance sur ce type de machine .

Merci à tous .

----------

## DuF

Par contre moi je suis preneur de tout retour car mon équipe devrait récupérer un DL385G7 bientôt et à part faire du stockage ils ont rien prévus d'autre pour ce serveur, donc je pense lui trouver quelques autres utilités  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## man in the hill

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Je dois avoir une demi douzaine de DLxxx sous Linux (du machin rackable 2U au blade en passant par la pizza box), donc si vous avez des questions, je peux p'tet aider. Bon OK, c'est que du RHEL 4.x et 5.x. Mais quand même.

 

Salut,

Est-ce que c'est stable sous linux ?

Est-ce que les perfs sont correctes ?

Je dois admettre que c'est rapide à configurer au niveau "bios de controleur" et transparent au niveau linux sauf que c'est du /dev/cciss/c*d* pour le nom du volume (c0d0 pour moi, je n'ai qu'un raid 1) donc pas de soucis de ce côté pour installer gentoo.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> L'agent Insight est aussi une bonne idée : c'est une page web qui permet de surveiller la machine, en particulier les remontées hardware au niveau mémoire, disques ...

 

J'ai trouvé quelques outils ds portage:

- arrayprobe 

- cciss_vol_status 

- hpacucli mais ne détecte pas le controller P212 alors que c'est cet outils que je trouve le plus complet des trois car il te donne le status de chaque disque.

Je cherche un outil qui m'indique le disque qui a crashé ...

Peux-tu me donner un lien vers insight ?

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

